# P&S meeting spot poll



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

where do yall want to hold the next P&S meeting?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

My 2 cents worth 

We have over 100 names in the newsletter data base. As soon as we narrow this thing down and have a tenitive date I will send put invites to all. I prefer sandbridge as it would afford us plenty of room both for cooking out and fishing. Plus we wouldnt have to ask to close anyones business down nor would we have to pay an admission fee. We would have plenty of room for casting contests. Kids and wives would have a beach to do there thing on. We could also stage a mini surf fishing tourney. hell maybe we can get a name for this club to boot.

Ken


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

mini torneyment sounds good, even if i dont win i could learn a few shore fishing secrets.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

*Sandbridge isn't exactly free. . .*

1. $3.00 per vehicle parking
2. $3.00 per person fishing on pier (not everyone will want to fish the surf.
3. $100.00 per table for reserved (if I understood correctly) if we want a reserved spot. Otherwise we can use any non-reserved spot free, on a first-come first-serve basis.

Also - surf fishing space is kind of limited during the day there - no fishing from the beach in the area where there are lifeguards. I would assume that would also mean no-casting competition.  

Also, for those interested - it is a Virginia Beach city park - NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Not surprisingly, each of us seems to have a differing perspective on what the next “meet” should consist of. I’ve not yet voted on the location because I’m not yet sure exactly what we’re hoping to accomplish. Considering that I’m a “newbie” to P&S, my order of priority might vary significantly from yours. For example…

I’d like the opportunity to put some faces to the names that I’ve seen online – for those of you who have been around awhile, you’ve long since accomplished this. “Meet & Greet” would be my first priority.

I’d like the opportunity to actually fish at this event… it IS all about fishing! I’m open to both pier and surf fishing. If we fish the pier this time, I’d like to do the surf next time… or vice versa. I’d prefer not to have to attempt both at the same event... even though both might be made available.

A “Fishing Contest” of some type would be awesome… appropriate, of course, to the location. Earned and acknowledged “Bragging Rights” are always fun. Even though I might normally spend my typical fishing time searching out the larger of species, for such an event as this, I’d have no problem competing for the largest croaker, spot or roundhead… or jigging for flatties… etc.

Being able to imbibe of one’s favorite beverage is always a plus… but (for me) does not take a high enough priority (over fishing) to influence a particular site’s dismissal should alcohol not be allowed.

As for the ability to throw something on the grill – take no offense, but I can do that at home when I’m NOT fishing. I’d much rather nibble on a sandwich as I continue to actively fish.

Rory has outlined some of the costs that could be incurred at Sandbridge. Although (in a previous post) I suggested concern over “seeking the takeover” of the Willoughby Pier, that’s the pier owner’s call… not mine. Might be worth seeing how they’d respond to an offer of our meeting there. Or how about Ocean View (pier or surf) - might that also be a consideration?… or even the running of a shuttle to the Willoughby Spit area (with “news” presence, of course!)... I'm sure that there are a few vans and/or trucks amongst us.

I don’t want to see the selection of location, date and function become mired in endless debate. But I would like to have some more information (what’s to be accomplished, how much will it cost, “can and can’t do’s”, etc) before adding my vote to this poll… or disavowing that, get Digger to flip a coin or throw the dart that tells us where/what/how the event’s gonna take place so we can move onto the “when” part... AND DO SOME FISHING!!  

Jim


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

*just a though...*

anyone concider talking to miss Judy Boone about using the Harrisons pier as is? there seems to be enough room!would also get her on everyones good side. not to mention good publicity!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

now thats a good idea since it is opening in a few days. Or just one of the Parks right threw there.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Now, wait - it was not *I* who suggested "taking over" Willoughby Pier. I've not suggested anything for that matter. I've pointed out that there would be considerable costs associated with renting the pier for a day - IMNHO prohibitive costs.

OH, BTW - this club isn't under Digger's (or anyones AFAIK  ) control. We don't' have a president just an organizer (ummm anyone seen heard from Bassassin lately?) though I for one would LOVE to have Digger show - and that is one reason I favor Willoughby so as to entice HIM with the proximity to his home and the availability of his favorite beverage(s).  

But I love Sandbridge, and will fish there again soon and would love for one of our meetings to be there. I think I might have been the one who originally suggested it.  

But up to now, Jim - my comments have all been negative. . . just been playing "devil's advocate" as I just don't want anyone to vote for any place / time with false / misleading information.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Rory,

"Take over" were my words... taken in context of the 100+ "possible" attendees. It was not my intent, my friend, to ascribe them to you.

As to suggesting that Digger throw the darts - it was a suggestion only. Considering that there didn't appear to necessarily be any one particular coordinator (apparently I was mistaken... oops!... my apologies), I offered up Digger's name as a neutral party. Then again... Digger might have crooked darts!

And as to your comments being negative, I didn't read them as such. Instead, I found someone willing to offer some insight into what any particular location might offer. And THAT is what seemed most to be missing from these discussions. I was simply determined that you not stand as the lone voice suggesting a bit more consideration of location choices.

In time, you'll find that I tend to write what I'm thinking rather than to think about what I'm writing. Although that might sometimes get me into trouble, my intent is always honorable.

Jim


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I would believe that the purpose of having this gathering would be to get everyone to gather and meet, fishing is a plus. A tournament does it really matter? A place to gather is a must and it should be convent. As far as liquid beverage if this is going to be a family deal the drinking should be clean and no :--| . A cook out would be great and if this is not what you want to do than do what you like.

Digger is the moderator of the Va. Board and would be welcomed to any of these events as all P&S members.

We are all waiting to find out what the new name of the club will be and this is a gathering of those new members.

This is just my .02 cents worth

PS: There should be no negativity in this post this should be a fun thing for all concerned.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Ummm...I meant "negative" in a positive light.  

I think we're all just getting anxious to meet somewhere, sometime and soon.  I've been only trying to be a "voice of reason" is what I meant by "negative" as I'd like our meet & greet to be even better than our last one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)




----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

*Just My 1 1/2 cts.*

I like the idea of Willoughby and really like the idea of Oceanview , even with it's limited length yet. Both would appear to be close to most of the folks in this forum . A place like Sandbridge while nice is quite a bit further foe folks coming from the Richmond. It would be nice if the fishing would cooperate but I would like to meet the folks I see post in here as much as fish with them.
And as a just fer instance I see on the Sally T's website that P&S had a Spade fishing trip before. What about another fishing trip on The Sally T or another such boat? 

Just a Little fish in a big Pond
Smelly baits and no Skates to Ya all.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> And as a just fer instance I see on the Sally T's website that P&S had a Spade fishing trip before. What about another fishing trip on The Sally T or another such boat?


Fraykuss, my friend, you hit a nerve with me.  It's OK, you didn't mean it. 
The name of this site is PIER AND SURF. 
OK, flea does have a boating forum - but come on. Lets stick to the sand or the planks. 
Please?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Trying to make some light out of y'all's quagmire, it sounds like you all got a hot date for the prom and don't know which dress to wear!

I'm pretty sure none of y'all would object to having a get together once a month just in case someone can't make one.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um..that was the original idea - once a month on the last week-end of each month at a different pier/beach each month.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

As one the original ones to suggest a club and the current writter of the news letter what i was looking for at the up comming meeting, and not speaking for bassasian but i think he would agree, was a place big enough to accomadate possibly a rather large group of people. was hoping for a place to fish with lots of room. for those with spouses and kids room for them as well. A beach would be ideal as they would have a place to do things other than fish as well. A cook out would be nice but not mandatory. 

Everyone has had great ideas the feedback both pro and con has to be considered. I was unaware of some of the things about sandbridge that rory pointed out....the drinking, fishing limitations as to where you can and cannot fish and the costs .....

Logistically speaking somewhere in Ocean view would be good. Does anyone know if there is a place we could all meet on the beach in ocean view/ willoughby. Would need some available parking, we dont want to have to park miles away from the meet. As some suggested we could survive on sandwiches and refreshmeents. It would be a bring your own type for refreshments. 

Anything around seashore state park? 

Can anyone check out the harrisons idea? Would they could we use there parking area if they are not open? We could fish the beach around the pier....parking would be avaiable.....can someone look into this? 

Lets stop the talking and some of you check out the areas you have suggested and see if we can solve the logistics problem Once that is done we will set a time/date.

Just let me know....PM me or call 621 7644

ken


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Can anyone check out the harrisons idea? Would they could we use there parking area if they are not open? We could fish the beach around the pier....parking would be avaiable.....can someone look into this?
> 
> 
> ken


Rode by there yesterday and construction is still going on. The Pier is not open as construction on the pier house is being done along with new pilings going past the pier house.

You can cross this one off your list!! Nice to see more progress though!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*ok*

Ok guys ,i have a few questions.Can we figure out when we want to do this .I have a perfect spot but i would really like to get together this month and if we wait until the 19th then this month would almost be shot for having it.I also would like to put names with faces.I wouldnt even mind meeting next weekend one morning or all day just to see what we would actually be looking at people wise.I live almost within casting distance from harrisons,(well not for rory but)I have beach acess and a dead end road that is almost a mile long and is a circle at the end.Plenty of parking within 150-200 yards from the beach. A beach that is not crowded and plenty of room.Just a thought.I catch flounder.Spot, croaker ,striper all right there.There is plenty of room for swimming fishing and all. Just a thought,I just dont want another month to go by without us getting together.give me some feedback on this lets get something done.throw the big ones back,(thats for you jake)


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I think what we need to do is to just hold an orginized meeting some where and appoint or elect some officials. We need to get some kind of official statis going before anything should be done. I think it would not be a good idea to have a roaming meeting place, just look an see what the other clubs are doing right know and look at all the problems that we are discussing on this board about where to meet. Or maybe we shoud just meet a Rory's   (Just Kiding Rory)

Rick


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I spoke with rory today and it looks like cat22 place would work out just fine. Cat is going to check on a couple things and if all goes well looks like we will have a place and a date very soon. Just give us a couple more days and i will send an invite to all those that signed up for a news letter those that have not can either request one from me via a PM or just watch this site and we will post the date and time.

I want to thank catman for the offer and hope everything works out.

Thanks to rory for all his help too.

Looks like we are getting close.....

will also like an RSVP to get an idea of how many will be attending


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

WOW!!!!!​

Looks like we're going to finally get something going. I'm impressed!!!!  

GO! get'um Rory and JimInVA and Fishman and Catman 32 and RedskinFan228 and Newsjeff and Fraykuss.

By the looks of it, I'd say we should expect between 20 and 40 people [+ possible family]. I'm getting the overall impression that most want the meet-n-greet to be on the top of the agenda so actual start time will be important. If we use Catman32"s place [sounds great if it works out], I'd leave the time up to him.
Fishman, your idea of electing "Officials" is OK; but, I sense that the guys want it to be less formal wherein we select one or more people to kin'da steer the group and recommend ...  You might volunteer as one of our leaders.
In this meeting, I'd recommend, we should expect to devote a couple of hours to just getting to know each other and, maybe, selecting the "steering" people. 
I didn't say [before I get jumped] that we shouldn't fish  Or eat. I just think Meet and Greet is leading the agenda.


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

ill be there just post the time and date/location!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I'm heading down to Nags Head for a week of surf and pier fishing. Will be back on the 9th. Leave again on the 17th-19th for my son's Virginia Tech orientation. As I wont' be able to respond during the next week...

DON'T plan this meeting around my schedule, but DO count me as attending (probably with my son in tow) if other than the away dates listed.

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

pick the place and date...i'll be there...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

catman32 said:


> Ok guys ,i have a few questions.Can we figure out when we want to do this .I have a perfect spot but i would really like to get together this month and if we wait until the 19th then this month would almost be shot for having it.I also would like to put names with faces.I wouldnt even mind meeting next weekend one morning or all day just to see what we would actually be looking at people wise.I live almost within casting distance from harrisons,(well not for rory but)I have beach acess and a dead end road that is almost a mile long and is a circle at the end.Plenty of parking within 150-200 yards from the beach. A beach that is not crowded and plenty of room.Just a thought.I catch flounder.Spot, croaker ,striper all right there.There is plenty of room for swimming fishing and all. Just a thought,I just dont want another month to go by without us getting together.give me some feedback on this lets get something done.throw the big ones back,(thats for you jake)




great suggestion.......what part of Hampton Roads?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I agree we probably need a steering type group. But this was set up orginally an an informal group, with NO fees. Maybe as time goes and we have agreement we could become more organized in order to have a voice in VMRC affairs and such. Power of the people and all that. 

Moving along one of the other things I wanted the club to do is enter some of the surf fishing tourneys. If you all have been reading the boards you know that one is coming up. So maybe some of you can get together and fish it. I know a guy that prints T shirts maybe get the club name put on some (for free of course) 

Just thinking out loud we will discuss at the meeting


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*My place July 9th*

Well if anyone wants to reply to this then lets try and get together on saturday July 9th.But i need some feedback.I have a great spot for BBQ and we can walk appx 100 yards and be on the beach.But i need feedback.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, You know *I'm* there.  OK, RedskinFan228 is going to send an RSVP notice to all current recipients of the newsletter, so respond here only if you do not receive that newsletter. Otherwise, wait for your invitation and respond to that ASAP, and RedskinFan228 will coordinate with Catman32 as to the number of people etc.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Lets Do It*

Thanks for the help Rory,Redskins Fan,I would really enjoy meeting more of you so even if it is not big we can meet.If nothing else we can have a meet and greet then do whatever.I just wanted to have somthing this month so we continue to get bigger as a group.The way it was going it would have been august.So come on guys and ladies give us some feedback.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Now, as one who has attended many a MD/DE get togethers, and not to be a bearer of negativity, but, it seems generally speaking, maybe half of those who have shown an interest actually show up at these things, but everyone I have been to has been a blast.

We always did the cookout/fising thing and seems all had good times, so iffin' ya want samwhich, by all means, but hot dogs, hamburgers and chicken on the grill at an ol' fashioned BBQ, gives time for many to sit, eat and git aquainted with each other. Just a coule of thoughts.

Now, wifey and daughters are heading to the Jersey shore that weekend, and was tempted to go if could get off of work, now fishin' and a good BBQ might peake my interest. How 'bout directions from the Annapolis area, an idea how far of a drive, and availability of a spot to pitch a tent or sleep in the Jeep Friday night and Saturday night. Figure State Parks may be booked as week of the 4th, so how 'bout some input?

Have Jeep will travel


----------

